# Is 5-5-5-18 good timings for DDR2 800mhz RAM?



## avi1708 (May 1, 2008)

Please rate:
1.Excellent 
2.very good  
3.good 
4.average 
5.bad 
6.very bad 

p.s.:consider for regular gaming & moderate cpu-intensive tasks on a E6540 & 8800-something.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 2, 2008)

4
Lower is better


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2008)

+1 for point No .4


----------



## confused (May 3, 2008)

@keith - then what timings should one look for? (i am a noob to ram stuff)


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 3, 2008)

Low latency RAMS are better. Look for the lower timings than 5-5-5-18.
U may also find 4-4-4-12 timing RAM.


----------



## confused (May 3, 2008)

and how much would "4-4-4-12" 2x2GB dual channel kit (corsair) approximately cost?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 4, 2008)

Overpriced.get OCZ


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 4, 2008)

confused said:


> and how much would "4-4-4-12" 2x2GB dual channel kit (corsair) approximately cost?




2 GB XMS2 (2*1 GB) costs around 2950 inc.  it does 800 @ 4,4,4,12 easily at 1.9v ..


----------



## nish_higher (May 4, 2008)

i'd suggest these for  around 3000-3400 rupees
*www.gskill.com/en/f2-6400cl4d-hk.html
Check lynx-india.com
and gskill rams are of great value.i'd suggest Gskill or corsair.


----------



## confused (May 4, 2008)

^^thanks both of you.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 4, 2008)

OCZ beats them both at price-performance comparision.corsair=worthless,gskill=good, ocz=gskill costing lesser.i dont mean that both r frm same manufacturers


----------



## nish_higher (May 4, 2008)

i beg to differ-- compare the timings 
*img108.imageshack.us/img108/1296/0000zm6.jpg


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 4, 2008)

So True!
OCZ has better value and best performance compared to any other RAM, but OCZ doesn't have any retailer in India.
OCZ is like BFG, best value and performance. But no availability.
That Platinum series is the best RAM available!


----------



## confused (May 4, 2008)

^^so which one to buy, (2 x2GB = 4GB) DDR2 with timings (4-4-4-12) at a budget of 5-7k?
(getting confused, do i go for corsair's 10yr warranty, or do i go for cheaper price?)

and if i have to choose b/n "better timings" OR "higher clock speed"? which one to choose?
(only thing i have decided is 2x2GB = 4GB DDR2)

please help me with the rest.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 4, 2008)

if u have u choose between 800MHz and 1066MHz then i suggest go for 1066MHz and leave the timing.

If u could make ur mind with OCZ then its good buy, but if u are concerned about after sales service and warranty, then go for Corsair.
My suggestion go with Corsair!


----------



## confused (May 5, 2008)

thanks keith.

but by the looks of it 4GB DDR2 @1066Mhz is costing 9k(OCZ) or 20k(corsair).
so i guess, i cant really afford 1066Mhz.

i think i'll go with 800Mhz Corsair. i'll try to squeeze in the best possible timings.

thanks again.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2008)

I think this would be helpful for all of you :

Download Cpu-z from *www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php
Open the program & hit the SPD Tab to see Ram timings & other infos 

Generaly Ram Timings are displayed as : ( for example )

*4-4-4-12-15 or 5-5-5-15-18*

which translets to :

*Cas Latency or tcl* : It's the number of clock cycles between memory
receiving a read command when memory actually starts to read.

*Ras to Cas or tRCD* : It's the amount of time for 
issuing an active command and the read/write commands. 

*Ras Precharge or tRP* : It's the minimum time between active 
commands and the read/writes of the next bank of the memory 
module.

*tRAS or Ras Timing* :It's the amount of time between a row 
being activated by precharge and deactivated.

*tRC or Row Cycle time* :It's the minimum time that a row takes to 
complete a full cycle.


----------



## nish_higher (May 5, 2008)

confused said:


> thanks keith.
> 
> but by the looks of it 4GB DDR2 @1066Mhz is costing 9k(OCZ) or 20k(corsair).
> so i guess, i cant really afford 1066Mhz.
> ...


 
that 1000mhz thing is just a market thing (for rams not as costly) ...u can always overclock good rams to 1000mhz..
lemme tell u that a pair of Patriot 4gb signature costing 4500 bucks (which i have) is running at 960 mhz...and gskill 4gb pair , the one in my signature , runnng at 1150mhz , costs 14000  
and thats the only use of buying these performance rams , besides their timings.
800mhz corsair is enough..


----------



## confused (May 5, 2008)

^^ok. but i read an artcle in chip, in which they OCed GSkill F2-6400CL4D-2GBHK, from 800Mhz to 1000Mhz.
consequently the memory bandwith increased from 6216, to 7435MB/s.
thats a 20% increase.

anyway just had a little doubt. Does OCing neccessarily (read always) void the warranty, or are they exemptions?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 6, 2008)

Yes overclocking does void warranty!

And i forgot to tell u that price factor.
There's is less difference between 667MHz and 800MHz compared to 800MHz and 1066MHz.
So 800 MHz is a better option.


----------



## confused (May 6, 2008)

ok. yeah i did notice that.


----------



## nish_higher (May 6, 2008)

OC'ing OC rams does * not * void warranty unless you burn them by extreme overvoltage.these rams are meant for overclocking and not a single stick would sell if they put such restrictions.
Afaik Gskill \ corsair \ ocz gives a replacement on rams gone bad while overclocking .i've got 2 OCZ and gskill sticks replaced thanks to my bro for ruining them   .and if u check gskill support forum you will find out what i mean.. 
and the right voltage for a 24/7 run for Gskill 2*2gbhz (4gb d9gmh) that i run were given by gskill technician only  

Safe overclocking=No warranty issues ..applicable only to performance ram..

Gskill forum--google it
Corsair performance page-read the text--
*www.corsairmemory.com/testreports/report_list.aspx?partner_id=325852


----------



## nish_higher (May 6, 2008)

check these rams--
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=1012


----------

